# Bmag problems fixed ?



## wolverines

Sounds like Savage has finally agreed to let me upgrade to the heavy barrel leaving me with my Boyds stock for the sporter barrel. 

Can I get someone to fit that to the heavy barrel, or should I try to sell it and buy a new one? Wondering which option is more practical...


----------



## Will Williamson

You should be able to sell the sport stock no problem. Being a professional woodworker I would charge a 100 dollars to fit that to your new heavy barrel. Those boyds stocks are cut with a cnc and the fit and finish are great for the price


----------



## wolverines

Will Williamson said:


> You should be able to sell the sport stock no problem. Being a professional woodworker I would charge a 100 dollars to fit that to your new heavy barrel. Those boyds stocks are cut with a cnc and the fit and finish are great for the price


I appreciate your honesty. Think I'll put it in the classifieds and wait and see how the gun shots without one. They said its still 3 weeks before they have any to ship.


----------



## kingfishcam

Doggk9 what is the scope on your gun? Got me curious...


----------



## Filthyoter

Just an update. I pulled the trigger on buying the b mag with the stainless steel barrel from my local gun shop. I like to support the local shops even though it will take a few days to get the gun in. And they did say their supplier had them on hand ready to ship. Can't wait to finally get this gun on the range!


----------



## doggk9

kingfishcam said:


> Doggk9 what is the scope on your gun? Got me curious...


 It's a Photon 6.5x50 with an NS350 illuminator from Predator Hunter Outdoors.


----------



## doggk9

A sample of footage taken with it.


----------



## Filthyoter

doggk9 said:


> A sample of footage taken with it.


Dogg I see the unit runs on double A's. Is there a way to run an external battery via a USB port? Also how difficult is it to adjust the focus on animals at a distance ?


----------



## doggk9

The XT doesn't have the external jack the original models did unfortunately. Focus is simple with the ring on the front. Adjustable IR helps a lot, the built in IR is garbage in my opinion.


----------



## kingfishcam

That looks pretty nice. How far from webberville are ya? Would like to check your rifle and scope out if possible. Contimplating getting one.


----------



## Honkkilla59

wolverines said:


> Sounds like Savage has finally agreed to let me upgrade to the heavy barrel leaving me with my Boyds stock for the sporter barrel.
> 
> Can I get someone to fit that to the heavy barrel, or should I try to sell it and buy a new one? Wondering which option is more practical...


All you have to do is put the stock in a vise take a 1/2 in piece of pcv pipe and wrap it wit 80 grit sandpaper to start.it will take about a half hour to sand enough out of the barrel area and the rest of the lug and action area will fit with no modification. 
I have done 2 of them and then bedded them for a couple friends very simple and no need to order another stock.


----------



## wolverines

Honkkilla59 said:


> All you have to do is put the stock in a vise take a 1/2 in piece of pcv pipe and wrap it wit 80 grit sandpaper to start.it will take about a half hour to sand enough out of the barrel area and the rest of the lug and action area will fit with no modification.
> I have done 2 of them and then bedded them for a couple friends very simple and no need to order another stock.


Thanks! Might try that. Anything to do after sanding to finish it or leave it rough?


----------



## Honkkilla59

After I bedded them I just put some linseed oil on the sanded wood.


----------



## doggk9

kingfishcam said:


> That looks pretty nice. How far from webberville are ya? Would like to check your rifle and scope out if possible. Contimplating getting one.


 I'm in Lansing so it is definitiley a possibility. PM me and we'll see about seeing something up.


----------



## Hookineyezz

I pocked up my heavy barrel and just after the new year. Got my scope and bipod and must say, it shoots well. I had a pretty stiff crosswind and was getting quarter sized patterns at 40 yards. Same at 125. I was out 214 paces and was holding a 2 inch pattern. That was enough for the day. Going to clean it and try again friday.


----------



## doggk9

Keep in mind that rimfires really do perform better dirty.


----------



## Firefighter

wolverines said:


> Sounds like Savage has finally agreed to let me upgrade to the heavy barrel leaving me with my Boyds stock for the sporter barrel.
> 
> Can I get someone to fit that to the heavy barrel, or should I try to sell it and buy a new one? Wondering which option is more practical...


It's easy enough to widen the existing stock. When I bought my boyds, they only offered the sporter stock. I taped sandpaper to a deep well socket that was just a little bigger than my heavy barrel and then used a socket extension and hand widened the channel for a perfect float.


----------



## Hookineyezz

doggk9 said:


> Keep in mind that rimfires really do perform better dirty.


Sure but i did not clean the gun from initial purchase.


----------



## Hookineyezz

75yards









This was 175 yards with a pretty stiff crosswind.


----------



## Honkkilla59

Hookineyezz said:


> 75yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was 175 yards with a pretty stiff crosswind.


Nice .Once you get some more rounds through it it should tighten up.Also if you haven't bedded the action that will also help.
I love my 17WSM's great flat shooting rimfire that puts a serious hurting on varmints.


----------



## Hookineyezz

I plan on bedding it on a thumbhole soon. But for now i think i can hit things.


----------



## Filthyoter

Well b mag heavy barrel is in my hands now. Going to throw a cheap scope I have in the basement on it for now while I continue to research every possible scope option in my price range. I do that with everything. Research until I am sick of it and then make a choice. Half of the fun for me.


----------



## Hookineyezz

Bsa makes a caliber specific scope....but i just put a 3x9x50 on mine. May change it out may not.


----------



## Filthyoter

Hookineyezz said:


> Bsa makes a caliber specific scope....but i just put a 3x9x50 on mine. May change it out may not.


Yeah I liked the bsa's. It's more trying to figure out how I want to night hunt. If I just wanna use red lights then that would work fine. But I am looking at going to an x sight for night vision


----------



## kotimaki

Filthyoter said:


> Yeah I liked the bsa's. It's more trying to figure out how I want to night hunt. If I just wanna use red lights then that would work fine. But I am looking at going to an x sight for night vision


I have the x sight on a bmag.. It's pretty deadly , but tricky to mount. One piece bases are about impossible to find.


----------



## wolverines

kotimaki said:


> I have the x sight on a bmag.. It's pretty deadly , but tricky to mount. One piece bases are about impossible to find.


http://kinneysshootingsupply.com/products/warne-a631m-savage-picatinny-style-matte-black-0-moa


----------



## Hookineyezz

$39 for a piece of metal wow


----------



## fr3db3ar

Try EGW


----------



## Filthyoter

Finally got the b mag sighted in today. Extremely happy with the stainless steel heavy barrel model. I have a garage sale scope on it for now and I am blowing up clay pigeons at 200 yards. Extremely happy! I found the American eagle 20 grain flew more consistent than the Winchester ammo in 20 grain.


----------



## Bushbow

Winchester makes ALL the ammo and labels it for AE so it is the same. More important is the "Batch number" but I haven't shot my new rifle enough to find a difference. Once I get the Harris bipod on it I will shoot more with it set in a sled and get more valuable info. So far the little shooting I've done with sticks has been positive


----------



## Hookineyezz

Federal makes american eagle


----------



## Bushbow

Winchester is the only company making 17 wsm ammo. We can only hope federal and others jump on board. Unfortunately ANY
wsm ammo labeled under any name is currently being made by Winchester. AE included


----------



## Hookineyezz

Even if it labeled federal?


----------



## Hookineyezz

I find it odd winchwster would be loading ammo and putting federals name on the box. Or making and loading hornadys patented v max bullet and putting hornadys name on the box.


----------



## Honkkilla59

Hookineyezz said:


> Even if it labeled federal?


Yes Winchester is producing it for everyone at this time.


----------



## Honkkilla59

Hookineyezz said:


> I find it odd winchwster would be loading ammo and putting federals name on the box. Or making and loading hornadys patented v max bullet and putting hornadys name on the box.


The why does Hornady sell their bullets to other manufacturers? 
It's called business and trying to sell as much of their products to make $ and stay in business.


----------



## Bushbow

Well Winchester created it and they are the only ones set up to produce it. Obviously federal and hornady make bullets so....

Let's work together and make money. I am sure as soon as it makes more sense financially to do it on their own vs. paying Winchester to produce it the other companies will start making it. 

So I encourage everyone to get a 17 and start plinking.


----------



## Filthyoter

Bushbow said:


> Well Winchester created it and they are the only ones set up to produce it. Obviously federal and hornady make bullets so....
> 
> Let's work together and make money. I am sure as soon as it makes more sense financially to do it on their own vs. paying Winchester to produce it the other companies will start making it.
> 
> So I encourage everyone to get a 17 and start plinking.


100 rounds shot yesterday. I am doing my part! That little gun is a lot of fun to shoot!


----------

